# Hedgehog Central compared to a Bearded dragon forum...



## panda (May 23, 2011)

after coming to this forum for my hedgie.. i decided to try to find a similar one for my beardies, the site i found really does not compare to this one, people are not as knowledgeable & definitely not as kind or quick to respond. a moderator even had an attitude.. :/

anyway just wanted to say everyone on this site has been awesome and i love coming on here and posting with all of you :]
Norma appreciates it too!

on a side note, if anyone knows a good BD forum that is maybe at least comparable to this one please let me know :]


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i'd like to add also that no question is a dumb one! and everyone seems to respect people on here.. unlike this other forum..
i have tried to delete my account with that said forum and cant figure out how which is really peeving me..


----------

